# New pet peeve thread



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Idiot adults that play loud music on their phones without headphones in a resteraunt.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

People that don't go to the right side of a median crossing to make a left turn.


----------



## modestmike (Mar 17, 2013)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Idiot adults that play loud music on their phones without headphones in a resteraunt.


Or while standing in line for whatever reason.....drives me insane!!!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Demanding MY receipt when I walk out of the store


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

People talking on the phone during lunch, or dinner at restaurant 

Groups of people together - all texting and not engaged with anyone but a d.mn phone

Idiots on boat ramp with boats either loaded or in process of doing so, talking with folks around em and in no freakin hurry,,, like they own it


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

People at the register on there phones. Pay for your chit and get off the phone..


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dumbass people driving 15 mph less than the speed limit in the left lane and when you go around to pass them, theyre buried in their phone texting. I thought this **** was illegal now. They should patrol it harder and meet ticket quotas there instead of moderate speeders.


----------



## Moosehoof87 (Apr 10, 2013)

Modern Times


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Mother in laws that call right in the middle of dinner.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Mother in laws


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

people who don't pay attention when they are the first ones at a red light.

potlickers.

people who lie when you ask them how's the fishing. (i know, it contradicts the second one, but this is my list.)

people who don't know how to merge on the freeway.

people who see a lane is closed a mile ahead and jam on the breaks to get out of the lane.

people who think they are better than everhone else. 

people that won't shut up and listen (to what i have to say).

anyone that chew food with their mouths open or talk with food in their mouth.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

People who hang the roll of tp wrong. Everyone knows it is s'posed to come over the top!

The guy who stops in the right lane at a stoplight with his blinker on, but won't turn until the light turns green, with no traffic coming. Some folks never heard of right on red I guess.

The people that let their kids run wild in the grocery store and make a mess of the junk at the checkout aisle and the adults don't seem to notice or care. 

Academy making folks stand in line to buy one stinking box of .223 shells

Obama

People who voted for Obama

Democrats

Walmart has 35 checkout lanes and three cashiers

HEB moves everything around so you have to hunt for what you want hoping you'll buy more stuff

single ply tp

overly obnoxious Cowgirls fans

I'm sure I missed a few....


----------



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

*X10*



sweenyite said:


> People who hang the roll of tp wrong. Everyone knows it is s'posed to come over the top!
> 
> The guy who stops in the right lane at a stoplight with his blinker on, but won't turn until the light turns green, with no traffic coming. Some folks never heard of right on red I guess.
> 
> ...


 X10


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

First world problems.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Dumbass people driving 15 mph less than the speed limit in the left lane and when you go around to pass them, theyre buried in their phone texting. I thought this **** was illegal now. They should patrol it harder and meet ticket quotas there instead of moderate speeders.


Nope. The House and Senate passed it but the Governor Vetoed it.
Smooth move Ricky.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

When people post in the fishing report forum only saying "Limit by 11:00am in Galveston".

Seems much more like bragging or 'look at me'... than a report.

We're not looking for exactly where. But a good report atleast includes the Bay, lure of choice, and time of day. IMO.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Drivers who don't use their blinkers.

When you start to tell your kids to do something and they say "I know, I know what you're gonna say" and you ask them "What was I going to say" and their reply is "I don't know". 

You call AT&T because you are having problems with your internet and they send your call to another country and you canNOT understand them and they can't understand you.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

People who don't use turn signals at four way intersections with four stop signs - HOW WAS I TO KNOW THAT YOU WERE TURNING

People from the outside lane who cut off the inside turn lane at a two lane turn intersection - FOLLOW THE DASHED WHITE LINE 

People who turn into the outside turn lane from the inside lane at a two lane turn intersection

People who do any of the above and then honk at me and flip me off after I honk at them for being in the wrong and almost causing a collision

People who throw trash out of a car and are not ashamed for doing it

People who play the race card just because they didn't get what they wanted

The government and everybody in it (except military)


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

People dissing Odin

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Paying extra taxes so someone can have a FREE cell phone.
Paying taxes so illegals can have free health care and education.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

People who are sitting in the right turn lane when are other lanes are open.

Hearing "really" and "seriously"

Baggy pants and flat brimmed caps.

Guys wearing hats while eating in public.

What is called county music now a days.

Not seeing kids playing out side.

Illegals driving 45 mph on 59 with a mattress on top of their car.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

People who go out with you, fishing, hunting, or where ever and stay in the truck when a stop is made for bait, gas, ice, corn, etc. Cheap Cheap

I know I am going to get slammed for this, but cyclist who ride two or three abreast in the moving lane of traffic. I know you have the road as well , but form a line. Don't impede traffic or get yourself run over.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Public Spitting

DWP (Driving While Picking). Because you're in a car does not mean you're invisible.

Hairy Soap

Reality T.V

Celebrities and their idiotic political opinions

People who wonâ€™t use Google

Advertisements at the bottom of the T.V. screen

people with a lot of pet peeves

seeing someone wearing a hat and it still has the tags on it

Ice cream headaches

Ask someone a simple, straightforward question and they spend ten solid minutes rambling on about everything in the world EXCEPT the answer to your simple, straightforward question

Noisy eaters

People who don't want to learn anything new because they know it all

Only time people are interested in IT is when something breaks. They forget all the long hours it takes to keep things going. But just let their internet go down or not able to load a picture...wow, asking for updates every 30 minutes


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

I have to say that flat brimmed caps really bug the heck out me.

So do the people that are pushing around 2 shopping carts full of better stuff than I'm getting in the grocery store, then you see them paying with a lone star card.


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok. Y'all got the best. Ever. I love. When my dog won't get back in the gate. And he patrols the neighbors yard instead of ours. 
And. I like when you are trying to stomp and smush your own collection of beer cans in your own driveway. That you saved up for a month. And people pull over and ask if they can have them. And. I love when you are at the gas station digging for change. And someone comes up and says. "Excuse me I was wondering if you had any change to spare to put in my gas tank. ". I feel like saying. "Sure. While I'm digging around in my diesel truck. Why don't you go do the same. Maybe we can come up with a dollar. And flip a penny over who gets it". K. But. My. Favorite is the weather channel. All you gotta do is prepare your boat. Go to bed. Watch the forecast. Sweet. Wake up at 3. Now 5 to 10 south. Launch boat. Now .20 to 40. Mph. Go fish. Now north 40 to 500. Mph. Ok. Just joking. And my favorite. Is. When my cousin calls and says hey ya gotta another beer. And then. We get disconnected. Somehow. I don't know why that keeps happening. But it does. And. I also love when people call me and ask me what I'm doing. Why is it that when you say "nothing"they ask what you are doing again. 

.


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

And. I got. More. But I gotta go to bed. But I love this thread.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Txfishingirl37 said:


> Ok. Y'all got the best. Ever. I love. When my dog won't get back in the gate. And he patrols the neighbors yard instead of ours.
> And. I like when you are trying to stomp and smush your own collection of beer cans in your own driveway. That you saved up for a month. And people pull over and ask if they can have them. And. I love when you are at the gas station digging for change. And someone comes up and says. "Excuse me I was wondering if you had any change to spare to put in my gas tank. ". I feel like saying. "Sure. While I'm digging around in my diesel truck. Why don't you go do the same. Maybe we can come up with a dollar. And flip a penny over who gets it". K. But. My. Favorite is the weather channel. All you gotta do is prepare your boat. Go to bed. Watch the forecast. Sweet. Wake up at 3. Now 5 to 10 south. Launch boat. Now .20 to 40. Mph. Go fish. Now north 40 to 500. Mph. Ok. Just joking. And my favorite. Is. When my cousin calls and says hey ya gotta another beer. And then. We get disconnected. Somehow. I don't know why that keeps happening. But it does. And. I also love when people call me and ask me what I'm doing. Why is it that when you say "nothing"they ask what you are doing again.
> 
> .


People that don't use comma's:slimer:

People who start pet peeve threads:slimer:

Really, cant not stand when people wait to get on the freeway to speed up, the entrance ramp is for that. SPEED UP!

Smacking your food, just seeing people eat with their mouth open

Gum smacking

Touch 1 for English, 2 for Spanish. Only one language needs to be spoken here


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I have no pet peeve's!


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey hot rod. Are you being sarcastic. I was just trying to be funny. I've only been on here since yesterday. Don't worry I will never post


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Txfishingirl37 said:


> Hey hot rod. Are you being sarcastic. I was just trying to be funny. I've only been on here since yesterday. Don't worry I will never post


Found one...I hate people who are sarcastic!

Thanks Txfishingirl!


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

Again k. Sorry


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks. I'm not gonna do this anymore. Was he really being rude. I was just trying to be funny that's all. Thanks. From now


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Txfishingirl37 said:


> Thanks. I'm not gonna do this anymore. Was he really being rude. I was just trying to be funny that's all. Thanks. From now


He was joking!


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well. I'm an idiot. I'm sorry.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

anyone who,,,,,still,,,wears their baseball cap,,,,,backwards,guess they dont want a,,,,*******


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Txfishingirl37 said:


> Well. I'm an idiot. I'm sorry.


I put the :slimer: face at the end. I was just kidding, if I offended I'm sorry


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

People who are extra sensitive.


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

waking up at 430 realizing you can't leave to go fishing till nature takes it's course. :banghead:


----------



## Moosehoof87 (Apr 10, 2013)

reeltimer said:


> People dissing Odin
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Haha good one. X2


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

People who take the last cup of coffee then donâ€™t make a fresh pot.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> People who hang the roll of tp wrong. Everyone knows it is s'posed to come over the top!
> 
> The guy who stops in the right lane at a stoplight with his blinker on, but won't turn until the light turns green, with no traffic coming. Some folks never heard of right on red I guess.
> 
> ...


x2
Obama
People who voted for Obama
Democrats
HEB moves everything around so you have to hunt for what you want hoping you'll buy more stuff
overly obnoxious Cowgirls fans

Add to that--coworkers who talk the talk but don't walk the walk.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Cell phones in a car, period!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

While in the long line at the gas station, person in front of you want to buy 50 different $1 scratch offs, cash a couple In to pay for cigarettes and new scratch offs and then pay the difference with a check. I will set my **** down and leave. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

atcNick said:


> People that don't go to the right side of a median crossing to make a left turn.


I was taught this in driving school over 40 years ago, but few do it. It allows both people to see oncoming traffic. However, most use the closer left side and then you block each others view!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Threads that are more than 3 pages...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pet Peeve Threads


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

I got here too late, all mine have been expressed. Ihave found it is great fun to confront these people. :spineyes:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

People who Crop dust going to the bathroom at a Restaurant?? Just saying .


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

RedXCross said:


> People who Crop dust going to the bathroom at a Restaurant?? Just saying .


 I didn't know anyone noticed.:doowapsta


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Top 2:

1. Idiots who drive in the fast lane on the highway (when it's clearly posted "For passing only")

2. People who don't use their blinkers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

People that come up in the fast lane at 80-85 then slow down and stay in your blind spot while youre doing 75 in the right lane and theres a vehicle in front of you doing 65 and you have to slam on your brakes because you cant pass.
They should pull peoples licenses for things like that.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Racket*

Lets start out with this I love Music,most all except rap..Why do people insist on making me listen to there music.In my car at red light,it pulls up beside me with music so loud you can hear it a mile away ..walking in heb/wm parking lot they idle buy ..They drive through my neighborhood rattling the windows in my home... Now it in the water, Boats with music you can hear it for miles... I go to fish /boat /for peace and quiet...PLEASE Don't make me listen to your MUSIC..cva34


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

People who refuse to admit that Round Rock Texas is part of Austin


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Getting passed by the WAAAAmbulance.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

People on forums that type their forum name after every post.

Hotrod

Feels dumb when you already know its me


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Idiots who think they need to go into the left lane to made a turn to the right in their Honda civics! I don't know how many times I've nearly hit a car doing that! You're in a car you POS! It turns on a dime!


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Ringtones.... I hate ringtones.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

atcNick said:


> Demanding MY receipt when I walk out of the store


you mean like at Sam's?


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

hmm lets see


People who smack or talk with food in their mouth

people who don't want to pass in the left lane AKA Campers

people who try break your hand on a hand shake and men who shake like a lil girl lol just a nice firm handshake is all you need lol


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Obnoxious Houston Texans fans.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

When my kid walks dragging his feet.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

People who use (any) religion as an excuse to be an arrogant bigot. Gives the good ones a bad name.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> People who use (any) religion as an excuse to be an arrogant bigot. Gives the good ones a bad name.


word lol, I hate people telling me I am going to hell but they aren't cause they go to church and I dont. I believe in God and in being a good person that is good enough for me, he is the only one who can judge me anyway right?


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Crazy LOUD music at the beach... 
Especially club **** ....


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mad Mike said:


> Obnoxious Houston Texans fans.


X2


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

People who say.... True dat


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> I put the :slimer: face at the end. I was just kidding, if I offended I'm sorry





CroakerChoker said:


> People who are extra sensitive.


people who say "i'm sorry" too often.:tongue:



jfish87 said:


> Idiots who think they need to go into the left lane to made a turn to the right in their Honda civics! I don't know how many times I've nearly hit a car doing that! You're in a car you POS! It turns on a dime!


honda civics that sound like they are going to blow up.

FIFY

also, westoboro baptist church and its members!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Immigrants who are here illegally and sit at a red light turning left and there is a green light and they wait for a green arrow because they are scared of getting stopped. 

Punk kids who have their pants on the ground pull em up guarntee you that just because your pants are on the ground don't mean I cant whoop your butt!

People who ride my tail while pulling my boat

Eating at ihop or waffle house and you have to walk threw the smoking section to eat in the non.

Calling a company that you need to talk to someone and instead you talk to the automated phone operator.

Punk kids who stare at you while your driving and they are walking.

Guys who have no respect for another mans girlfriend. Like still hitting on her when you know she is taken.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

People that start threads about pet peeves. 

People that consume their mornings, standing in line at Walmart or Academy, hoping to find that elusive box of .223's.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

People who are making a left turn at a busy intersection and don't get out into the intersection, then don't turn when the light goes to red.

Police officers who change lanes without signaling. It's very rare you will see a PO use a signal.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

When my brother inlaw brings beer over and puts it in my refrigerator, and doesn't face all the bottles the same way...... Hmmm? Maybe thats my OCD... Carry on!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Empty ice trays when I am going for a glass of tea.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Empty ice trays when I am going for a glass of tea.


 Add ice trays to my previous list  Empty or Full.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

atcNick said:


> Demanding MY receipt when I walk out of the store


RIGHT!!! I won't do it. I just keep on walking. I know it's not their fault and they're being told to ask, but still...not my problem.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

smokers
tokers
lyers
cheaters
spitters
quitters


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Some of these would make great bumper sitckers or koozie slogans. :rotfl:


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

how about them lazy SOB's that take the elevator 1 floor up or 1 floor down..... pizzzzzes me off...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> smokers
> tokers
> lyers
> cheaters
> ...


People who can't spell liars .......


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Having to use "emoticons" after every thing you type; people are too easily offended these days and some require multiple explanation. 

I digress. Love you.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Ever wonder where restaurant hostesses were educated? It never fails, my wife and I will walk into a restaurant and the hostess will look at us and ask "how many"? Well... let's see... there's me and there's her. Six! Yes, table for six please!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Driving 20 mph under the speed limit with you knees so you're free to text with your hands.

Seems I'm always behind you.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> Ever wonder where restaurant hostesses were educated? It never fails, my wife and I will walk into a restaurant and the hostess will look at us and ask "how many"? Well... let's see... there's me and there's her. Six! Yes, table for six please!


I'd then seat you near the kitchen or the chit-ter!:slimer:


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

sweenyite said:


> Ever wonder where restaurant hostesses were educated? It never fails, my wife and I will walk into a restaurant and the hostess will look at us and ask "how many"? Well... let's see... there's me and there's her. Six! Yes, table for six please!


I must disagree about this. It is not unusual for me to drop others off at the door and then go find a parking space, especially if the weather is bad or the restaurant is crowded. When with another couple there have been times when the ladies are dropped off and the other guy and I park the car. What about when you are meeting others and you arrive first? The hostess has now idea how many are in a party.


----------



## HTC (Jun 8, 2012)

Frivolous lawsuits
People driving slow in the left lane


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Restaurants that tell you there's a 15 min. wait for a table when 1/3 of the tables in the place are empty.

Experienced this one a couple days ago.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

84 responses and not one person agreed with the OP, am I the only one who has experienced this?


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

People who think I'm a potlicker,just because I pull close enough to raise the lid and peek in your cooler.
People, who, complain, about, someone''s lack, of punctuation,.;'
People who don't know the law ,but complain about others who do.
Mosquitos that throw their voice and sound like they're next to your ear when in reality they're a foot from your head. Guess they enjoy watching me beat the he// out of my ears.
Women that say NO. Never had it happen but I've heard theres some out there.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

This thread is so confusing. I dont think a psychologist could fix this one.Fruit in my beer.


----------



## Range Coach (May 8, 2012)

Censors....why the **** can't I say **** like **** and ****? That really ****** me off.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Turning left out of the far right lane. Turning right out of the far left lane.(traders village traffic) Both times. Single occupant cars in the hov lane.( anywhere around DFW area) Not being able to function properly in Texas, USA without knowing spanish.(also dfw area) obama. Any left leaning liberal dem. Muslims. I'm sure I forgot some.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Traffic, I mean is the speed is posted and you get ticketed for going too fast or too slow. There shouldnt be any stinking traffic, everyone should be going the same speed!


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

A mod that thinks he is Obama


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

anytime i have to call the IRS.

people who try to speak spanish to me (i bohemian).


----------



## Moosehoof87 (Apr 10, 2013)

People who suck at trolling


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

people that pull too many paper towels out of the dispenser after washing their hands , good that they wash their hands , but it don't take 20 paper towels to dry them .
people that don't clean up after themselves
skinny women , go eat a hamburger for crying out loud , get yourself some curves .
people that don't understand a good fart , ever heard of spontaneous combustion ?


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

People who spend all day on a pet peeve thread trying to find someone else's pet peeve to post as their own so they can be relevant. 

The IRS, Obama, socialism, people who think they are entitled to everything just because they exist, etc. 

Girls who are "too good" for a man that hunts, fishes, and loves God.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Phones and driving, insane people on the phone not paying attention while driving!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

My wife's Yorkie pee'd under the kitchen table..... does that count?
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
Ohhhhhhhhh, pet peeve....... nevermind!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Morons who post "popcorn ready" on a thread that has already been beat to death. 

People who don't use their turn signal.

Anyone on welfare.

Neighbors who let their yard get out of control.

Dirty diapers thrown in parking lots.

Bums on the street corner holding 'gimme' signs.

Loud music blaring with the windows rolled down....nobody wants to hear that rap or latino ****.

Neighborhood speeders.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Elevator Farts as soon as door closes


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Parents/grandparents who think everyone else enjoys listening to their kids scream and run around a restaurant while we're trying to eat an expensive meal.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

ccketchum said:


> people that pull too many paper towels out of the dispenser after washing their hands , good that they wash their hands , but it don't take 20 paper towels to dry them .
> people that don't clean up after themselves
> *skinny women *, go eat a hamburger for crying out loud , get yourself some curves .
> people that don't understand a good fart , ever heard of spontaneous combustion ?


People that don't appreciate skinny women.


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

People dragging their **** feet!

Parents that are obese and eat their kids' food. *** is wrong with you.

Restaurants that can't clean dishes. You have one job wash the **** dish.

Obama fans that wear their pants at their thighs and have to hold them so they dont fall off as they waddle around. What the hell would you do if you actually had to go somewhere in a hurry?

Girls that think showing every roll is sexy! Who the hell told you is was ok to leave the house wearing that?

People that think they fish but don't know the differences between a fly reel, spin cast reel, spinning reel and bait cast reel!!!!!

Putting rims on a car and the rims and tires are worth more that what you're putting them on!

Academy trying to sell used reels as new!!!


----------



## TXTiga (Apr 23, 2012)

People on the interstate that won't pass the State Trooper doing 5 miles under the speed limit.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

People who feel the need to wear their religion on their sleeve.
People who feel the need to wear their politics on their sleeve. (There is a place called the Jungle.)
People who wear sleeveless tank tops.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Parents who think their kids deserve a trophy.

Skinny jeans.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

People who dilute MY thread with their pet peeves...:rotfl:


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Pet peves*

I only have one pet peeve , can't stand people the complain about the small stuff ! It's all small stuff :rotfl:


----------



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Everything my wife does..ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

sweenyite said:


> Ever wonder where restaurant hostesses were educated? It never fails, my wife and I will walk into a restaurant and the hostess will look at us and ask "how many"? Well... let's see... there's me and there's her. Six! Yes, table for six please!


Couples that always eat by themself and think they are a step above the general population.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Sitting in backed up traffic on an off ramp and some idiot passes the entire line of traffic and darts in front of you...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

big john o said:


> Sitting in backed up traffic on an off ramp and some idiot passes the entire line of traffic and darts in front of you...


Some beach!!


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Trying to avoid going to Walmart, you go to a couple of different places looking for what you need. Other stores don't have it and you end up having to go to Walmart anyway.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Paying school taxes for over 20 years, and not having kids. 
Supporting generational welfare recipients.
People who are late for no real reason.
Double dippers.
Repeating a food order multiple times, and they still get it wrong.
Unsecured loads in the back of pick ups or trailers. Use a frigging ratchet strap or some rope at least.


----------



## Moosehoof87 (Apr 10, 2013)

Going to Chinese restaurant and sitting alone and no cute Asian women comes and ask to buy her drink. Oh ya this is not Thailand it's America


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

mark ulrich said:


> Paying school taxes for over 20 years, and not having kids.
> Supporting generational welfare recipients.
> People who are late for no real reason.
> Double dippers.
> ...


Does that make me a double dipper cause I am a disabled vet and still work?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I was referring to people who double dip their food in the community salsa, or dip(s).


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

People who park in front of the door or in the handicap spots at places and are perfectly healthy.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

People who throw trash such as empty 6&12 packs in the back of their truck and let it blow out going down the highway.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Idiots


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

people in the right lane at a red light waiting to turn right WHEN NO CARS ARE COMING OR THERE IS A PROTECTED GREEN ARROW!!!

People who do not respect THE AMERICAN FLAG or THOSE DEFENDING and DYING for IT.

People who cut off and/or pull in front of emergency vehicles.

People who ask me why i need a gun (or 2 or 3 or .......)

People who tell me i don't need a gun for protection.

People who call me a psycho animal killer because i like to eat red meat. (burgers, steaks, etc.) (and that happened in austin, TX)

people who cut into or off a funeral procession. Especially the hearse! (had that happen at my aunts funeral)

People WHO DO NOT RESPECT THE CONSTITUTION OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!!!

Terrorists.

terrorists who kill Americans.

the guy who killed and wounded the soldiers at Ft. Hood and still hasn't been prosecuted! ( and is receiving pay )


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Long baseball pants.
:hairout:


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Well .... my latest pet peve*

grown men who "fish" with croakers. Actually it is an old one but I have not brought it up in a pet peeve post for a while


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Why I have to pay school taxes...and have no kids.

The gubment penalizes me for owning property.

The gubment penalizes me for making money.

I pay $58 a monthr for a MUD tax...and then its not enough, so they throw on another 500 at the end of the year...and the dudes who pick my trash up cant empty the can...


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

bill said:


> Public Spitting
> 
> DWP (Driving While Picking). Because you're in a car does not mean you're invisible.
> 
> ...


Minor quibble over people wearing hats with tags still on them. You have to give Minnie Pearl a pass.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Anyone asking for 'Facebook likes' or 'votes' on 2cool....take that **** some place else.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

davis300 said:


> Anyone asking for 'Facebook likes' or 'votes' on 2cool....take that **** some place else.


sad2sm


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

People wrecklessly cutting in and out of lanes on a busy freeway without a care in the world. Slow it the hell down. Your @zz is not REALLY on fire!

People who drive fast through my neighborhood (or any neighborhood for that matter) where kids are playing, and don't slow down for anything. 

Yeah, i guess mostly its just bad drivers that pizz me off. Oh well. Happy Hump Day Folks!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

McDaniel8402 said:


> People wrecklessly cutting in and out of lanes on a busy freeway without a care in the world. Slow it the hell down. Your @zz is not REALLY on fire!
> 
> People who drive fast through my neighborhood (or any neighborhood for that matter) where kids are playing, and don't slow down for anything.
> 
> Yeah, i guess mostly its just bad drivers that pizz me off. Oh well. Happy Hump Day Folks!


Or drivers in the passing lane who drive slow and refuse to change lanes...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

big john o said:


> Or drivers in the passing lane who drive slow and refuse to change lanes...


If I'm going 75mph, I don't care what lane I'm in, folks are just gonna have to get around the best way they can.

p.s. I don't live where the speed limit is over 65mph.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Bike Lanes on a busy roadway. Biker has his own 10' wide lane and has to follow the white line next to traffic.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> If I'm going 75mph, I don't care what lane I'm in, folks are just gonna have to get around the best way they can.
> 
> p.s. I don't live where the speed limit is over 65mph.


How do you feel about those doing 68 in a 65 zone in the left lane while you're doing 75? Probably the same I feel about you when I'm doing 80.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> If I'm going 75mph, I don't care what lane I'm in, folks are just gonna have to get around the best way they can.
> 
> p.s. I don't live where the speed limit is over 65mph.


Why not just move to the right if you're not passing someone like the law dictates?
You don't own a deed on the left lane!
Don't hold Texas back!
:texasflag


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

:ac550:


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

-When some one brings their foo-foo dog to an event because they think its part of the family

-Not being able to sit at a table to eat

-When people have a family reunion in the main isle in front of the check out lanes at Wal-Mart

-When trashy people in Dodge trucks with stacks try to race me when really Im just trying to get around them because I need to turn. Black smoke is not cool... we know you just can't afford to do it right.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

When someone tries to tell you that 'gay' is normal....just now


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

artys only said:


> I only have one pet peeve , can't stand people the complain about the small stuff ! It's all small stuff :rotfl:


Pontiac Moon


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

When people say I am contributing to mass murder in the USA because I have an NRA sticker on my car. (supporter and member)

people who b**** about their bad day at the office every freakin day.

having some a hole get real close intentionally to me when I'm fishing from shore or boat.

people who blast rap as high as they possibly can in the MIDDLE of the night.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Obama


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Quepos1 said:


> How do you feel about those doing 68 in a 65 zone in the left lane while you're doing 75? Probably the same I feel about you when I'm doing 80.


If you guys are such experienced drivers that 80 on 45s near Nasa is okay for you, then you would have no problem negotiating traffic.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> If you guys are such experienced drivers that 80 on 45s near Nasa is okay for you, then you would have no problem negotiating traffic.


Classic non responsive answer to a legitimate question.


----------



## TXNavalOperator (Sep 7, 2011)

Smacking, while chewing food. Keep your mouth closed, when you chew!!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Quepos1 said:


> Classic non responsive answer to a legitimate question.


You know, I was trying to be a little funny. But if you must know,

I AM NOT OUT DRIVING AROUND WORRIED ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE'S LITTLE FEELER GETTING ALL BUTTHURT.

IF YOU GUYS WANT TO HAUL *** EVERYWHERE YOU GO, BY ALL MEANS GO AHEAD. BUT DON'T EXPECT EVERYONE ELSE AROUND YOU TO GO OUT OF THEIR WAY TO ACCOMIDATE YOU.

It's not our responsibility to make sure that a lane is open just for you to do 20mph over the speed limit.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Guys in our office building who think it's perfectly OK to use the toilet and not flush afterwards! :hairout::hairout::hairout:


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> You know, I was trying to be a little funny. But if you must know,
> 
> I AM NOT OUT DRIVING AROUND WORRIED ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE'S LITTLE FEELER GETTING ALL BUTTHURT.
> 
> ...


The law calls for "Keep right except to pass" Therefore it is everyone's responsibility to make sure the left lane is open.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

girlie men


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Quepos1 said:


> The law calls for "Keep right except to pass" Therefore it is everyone's responsibility to make sure the left lane is open.


Wrong, that law does not apply when the roadway is at least three lanes wide and there is no signs indicating... Just the situation I described on the freeway that I travel.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

People that turn ridiculously slow into a parking lot from a busy street!! LEARN HOW TO TURN STUPID!! no need to come to almost a stop to turn!!


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

When I lose patience with my kids/wife.

Finding an empty water cooler.

Misunderstanding someone.

Being told to "Watch Out" when someone needs me to get out of their way to walk by. I thought that phrase is used for objects about to hit me in the face, not to replace "Excuse Me". Am I wrong?

Liberalism

-Other than that, I'm sure to be guilty of driving some of yall nuts! Sorry!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

People catching more fish than me using this....:biggrin:


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

this just in
loan a guy a tiller in bay city and he brings it back to my work in houston . leaveing me responsible for getting it back to where it belongs.


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

People that think it's ok to give your office phone number out to their cousin, bill collectors, wives, etc because they don't want to have to walk up stairs to the crew phone.....


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

mine is people who tailgate thinking your going to go faster, esp. when they could pass or they pass you and start slowing in ft. of you, and of course no blinkers!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

People fishing while in a conical hat out of a wooden box. Slow drivers in the left lane that intentionally block to not allow people to pass.


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate the Toyota Prius and all similar hybrids. To me, it's okay to cut them off in traffic and it's pretty much encouraged to park within 3" of their drivers door in a parking lot. 

To the Prius driver - Your POS creates more emissions during the building process than normal cars create during their whole life span, so get over yourself ya frickin Hippie!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

People who post "x2".


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sotol buster said:


> People who post "x2".


Ditto.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

sotol buster said:


> People who post "x2".


X2


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

sotol buster said:


> People who post "x2".


x4


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Leaving time on the microwave. Just clear it when you done. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

my wife does that! drives me nuts! lol


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

When you're siting in a three hole bathroom down on the end and some guy comes and sits right next to you instead of sitting in the other end stall.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

having people not no how to count out correct change! especially at mcd's! If the total is $9.39 and I give you $10.39, don't give me back the change. Give me the freakin dollar!!

that probably ****** me off the most.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

sweenyite said:


> People who hang the roll of tp wrong. Everyone knows it is s'posed to come over the top!
> 
> ^^^^^x2
> People that Interrupt you all the time.
> People that dont atleast offer to help with costs of going fishing


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Having to wait until I turn 21 to buy SPRAY PAINT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

When you put your blinker on and the person in that lane speeds up and stays next to you.

People who workout for 6 months and consider themselves bodybuilders.

Arrogant people.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

My wife who thinks I should put the toilet seat down. I have to pick it up when I go, why can't she put it down when she goes?


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> My wife who thinks I should put the toilet seat down. I have to pick it up when I go, why can't she put it down when she goes?


I said that to my mom once....I think..... I have trouble remembering....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Short snapper seasons.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

When someone says I need to talk to you! Then you wonder all day what they want to say and then when you ask them later they say nevermind or nothing.


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

BO


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

When the fishing guide in Corpus Christi says '_up-there'_ when she refers to Houston while talking with Capt Mickey. Wonder what direction the kind lady calls Brownsville.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

mine is people starting stupid threads like this one


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

When the word 'went' is used where at times, 'gone' should have been used. 

Saying this is a stupid thread, not bad though, pulled 172 in 10 days and still has legs. Stupid is, 18 wheel driver doing curves 38 instead 18, strangling the city, costing millions of USD. Then, the brain-e-acts decided to flame the problem away instead of vacuum the tank using the line that fed the flair. Where is Gen Patton or Gen LeMay when they are most needed?


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

People who bike in the road like they're a car that own's the road.


----------

